# E Vespa



## gte718p (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Daneile

An E Vespa would be cool and fairly easily achievable. Electric motor develop torque much faster then gas powered ones. As a result, you need a much less powerful electric to match the performance of gas. I ran my moped/motorcycle on a 3.5 HP electric and it was very fast. It was single speed so it was either very fast to 35 mph or very slow accelerating but maxed out around 50 mph depending on the gears I had installed. If you give us an idea of the performance you want we can give you a better idea what motor to use.

Once you choose the motor you have to build and adapter to mate it to the clutch. I'm not familiar with the Vespa clutch and transmission, but this can either be a chore or fairly simple. It generally involves a little machine work.

The final decision is batteries. For something that small I would recommend lithium polymer. I recently saw a car running on large RC car packs, and I'm now a believer. How many batteries, depends on how far you want to go.


----------



## Daniele_Rossi (Nov 10, 2016)

Thank you for your answer,

about the power could be ok 3.5/5hp
for the transmission i was thinking about replace the crankshaft with a simple pulley connected to the electric motor, so the rest of the motor is untouched. 
the good thing of vespas is that you have a lot of space around the motor, but what i'd like to know is if with the power i need i can fit a motor in that position... i really don't know how big this electric motors are!

thanks again


----------



## ken wont (Jul 6, 2016)

Here is one about twice the size you need.
8 inches in diameter and 5 1/2 inches long.
http://www.electricmotorsport.com/emc-r-me0708-pmdc-motor-24-48v-8-hp-cont-15-hp-pk.html


----------



## Daniele_Rossi (Nov 10, 2016)

Thank you it seems perfect but is out of my budget wich is under 1000€...

what about something like this? http://www.scooterpart.net/productimages/electric/250w_motor.jpg

http://www.monsterscooterparts.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=electric+motor+kit

just for start then i look for somebody willing to finance


----------



## Daniele_Rossi (Nov 10, 2016)

these ones seems interesting too

http://www.goldenmotor.com/frame-bldcmotor.htm


----------

